# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  موقع يحدد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان في العالم‎

## أم بوعوف..

موقع يحدد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان في العالم‎ 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وصحبه وسلم 

موقع يحدد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان في العالم 


http://www.qiblalocator.com

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## 8نوف8

موقع حلو

يزاج الله خير

----------

